# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Chào các bác, nhờ các bác giúp đỡ về BOB Mach3 5 trục

## hardfarmer

Tôi mua BOB như link dưới:

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...ucket=9#detail

Nhưng tôi không biết 3 cái mạch nhỏ dùng để làm gì và đấu nối chúng như thế nào vì khi mua về cugnx không có hướng dẫn. Nhờ các bác hướng dẫn cách đấu nối cho BOB này với, cám ơn các bác.

----------


## anhxco

3 cái board nhỏ là driver cho step đó bác.

----------


## hardfarmer

Driver này chạy step nào cũng được hả bác?

----------


## hardfarmer

Có bác nào dùng loại này chưa, các bác đánh giá nó thế nào bác ơi. Từ trước đến giờ tôi toàn dùng Ecut, giá đắt nhưng dùng thấy khá hay, tiếc là nó chỉ có 4 trục. Loại 5 trục tìm chưa thấy.

----------


## anhxco

Em không nhầm thì board này dùng chip tích hợp TB6560, ae diy cũng hay dùng, e chưa dùng nên cũng không rõ. COn này dùng cho step 2 pha bipolar.

----------


## hardfarmer

Đúng rồi bác ơi, thấy trên web nó bảo 6560 gì đấy mà tôi thì không biết về cái món này. Bác cho hỏi 3 cái driver kia chạy step SYNC 2 pha có được không?


> Em không nhầm thì board này dùng chip tích hợp TB6560, ae diy cũng hay dùng, e chưa dùng nên cũng không rõ. COn này dùng cho step 2 pha bipolar.

----------


## CKD

Loại của bác.. giống mấy món này
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/19...urboCNCKCam-vv

----------


## anhxco

hì, chạy đc bác, chỉ cần dòng <3A, 2 pha bipolar là ok mà, bác google phát, nhiều lắm.

----------


## hardfarmer

> hì, chạy đc bác, chỉ cần dòng <3A, 2 pha bipolar là ok mà, bác google phát, nhiều lắm.


Cảm ơn các bác rất nhiều, bác nào có sơ đồ đấu nối cho tôi xin được không các bác?

----------


## ABCNC

Trước cũng sài bộ này. Kit gồm 4 bo mạch, 3 cái giống là driver cái còn lại là BOB. Bộ kit của nó có thêm 01 dây cổng gì đó nhiều lỗ ấy cổng LPT?, 01 cổng USB và 3 sợi cáp nối Driver-BOB (tùy chỗ).
- Driver: cũng ghi khá rõ cách set dòng, bước,.. sử dụng mấy cái s1,2,3..sw1,2,3..(mấy cái bảng in ngay trên main ấy: 0 thì bác bật qua off; 1 thì bật qua on) cái này tùy theo con step bác sử dụng, dòng tối đa 3A. 
Dây đấu step  A+-,B+-; nguồn. Nếu theo hình của bác thì 3 bo driver này ko có cái cổng có 4 cọc. Nếu có bác chỉ việc cắm cáp nối với BOB là xong. Nếu ko, bác chịu khó bắt vít + gắn dây vô mấy cái lỗ ở các vỉ dọc dài màu xanh ấy nó có in trên bo đó (EN,CW,..).
- Nguồn bác sử dụng lọai 12-24v; thêm nguồn 5v nếu ko sử dụng nguồn từ máy tính.
- BOB: Lưu ý cái cổng USB ấy tính chất ko phải kết nối máy tính để điểu khiển nhé, mà là lấy nguồn 5v của máy tính cấp cho main. Các lỗ cắm trên nó cũng đã ghi khá rõ công dụng: nối với driver/ công tắc hành trình,..Tất nhiên có rất nhiều lỗ trùng nhau, mục đích để tiện khi đấu nối thôi (chắc vậy), chứ ko sử dụng hết chúng. 
Giải thích kiểu newbie chắc cũng hơi rối. tốt nhất bác cứ đấu thử rồi chụp hình lên cho ae hướng dẫn thêm  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Không biết cái clip này có giúp ích gì được cho bác chủ không.

----------

